# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  free dictionary for you

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء 

يمكنكم الاستعانة بالموقع المرفق في هذه المشاركة 

والذي يتضمن قاموس لغة إنجليزية ناطق 


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/


مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------

